# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  co na zaparcia u dziecka?

## Nie zarejestrowany

co można podawać dziecku 3 letniemu na zaparcia ? nie wiem jak pomagać mojemu maluszkowi i jak pomóc mu przejść przez ten bolesny okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziecku z czystym sumieniem można podawać dicopeg junior. Jest bezpieczny i pomógł moim synom niejednokrotnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ten dicopeg można podawać 6 miesięcznemu dziecku? bo synek ma zaparcia i szukam leku dla niego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, dicopeg junior można podawać już od szóstego miesiąca życia. Jest skuteczny i całkowicie bezpieczny. Nie powoduje nagłego parcia i zmiękcza stolec. Także spokojnie możesz go podać swojemu dziecku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dla mnie najlepsze na zaparcia dla dzidziusia są czopki  eva qu bambini.  Czopki  nie są typowymi czopkami przeczyszczającymi, nie uzależniają i można je stosować dłużej. Czopki nie mają skutków ubocznych i  są bardzo bezpieczne w stosowaniu.  Zwróciłam na nie uwagę dla tego, że można je stosować już od 13 miesiąca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hejka i co nie boisz się dawać czopków takiemu małemu dziecku? moje ma problemy z zaparciami czasem i jedna koleżanka mi o tym wspomniała (plus dodatkowo inne metody), masz pewność, że nie są gwałtowne i inwazyjne?

----------


## Anka W

U mojego syna pojawiła się nietolerancja pokarmowa i związane z tym przewlekłe zaparcia. Syn ma 2 lata i od kilku miesięcy stosuję czopki musujące Evaqu Bambini. Działają bardzo szybko, rozpuszczają się w kilka minut i co ważne nie powodują skutków ubocznych. Są naprawdę skuteczne, u mojego syna sprawdzają się w 100%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie dziecko skończyło ostatnio 9 lat i po antybiotykoterapii dostał takich biegunek,że myślałam,że już nic mu nie pomoże.  Potem lekarka kazała nam kupić preparat intesta i podawać własnie małemu. Problem biegunek zniknął po 3 tygodniach stosowania, więc jak ktoś ma problem z rewolucjami jelitowymi, to najlepsza jest intesta, z mojej obserwacji

----------


## Nossa

Według mnie czopki rozkurczeniowe to dużo lepsze rozwiązanie. Dziecko po prostu dużo mniej się męczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba lepiej wypic jakis rotwór czy tabletke a nie pchac czopek w tylek dziecka!!! Mam przykro wspomnienia...wiec nikt mi nie wmowi ze dzieci wola czopki!!!

----------


## Nossa

Nowoczesne czopki są bardzo łatwe w aplikacji i łagodne w działaniu. Łagodne w sensie takim, że nie działają „natychmiastowo” powodując np. przeczyszczenie. Rozmiękczają kupę. Jak dziecko ma wzdęty brzuch, odczuwa parcie ale nie może się wypróżnić to trzeba szyko reagować.

----------


## massza

Stosowaliście probiotyki u swoich dzieciaków? Ja od paru tygodni daję dziecku synbiotyk multilac, widzę że dobrze działa na brzuszek, wszystko się unormowało, długo szukałam dobrego probiotyku, ale zdecydowałam się na multilac właśnie, bo ma ten szczep bakterii, który jest najbezpieczniejszy i można go podawać nawet maluszkom bez obaw.

----------


## MamaPati

> co można podawać dziecku 3 letniemu na zaparcia ? nie wiem jak pomagać mojemu maluszkowi i jak pomóc mu przejść przez ten bolesny okres?


Witam, ja podaje cos co moje dziecko wypija ze smakiem i nie ma pojecia ze to cos wiecej niz jego ulubiony sok czyli probiotyki w formie płynnej koncentrat owoce lasu joy day. Probiotyki dobroczynnie wpływają na florę w naszych jelitach i pomagają również przy zaparciach (których przyczyny są różne ale w rezultacie przyczyny te prowadzą do przerostu patogennej flory w jelitach dlatego potrzebny jest probiotyk z prozdrowotnymi bakteriami probiotycznymi). Dodatkowo probiotyki dodane do soku maja od razu pożywkę na której wzrastają czyli błonnik z soku więc zadziałają skuteczniej. Dlatego ze swojego doswiadczenia w podawaniu swoim dzieciom polecam probiotyki na zaparcia u dziecka.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gottka

pediatra kazał małemu dawać probiottyk flostrum i na zczęście na tyle to podizałało że nie ma problemów ani z biegunkami ani z zaparciami, jelita dobrze pracują, śpi spokojnie bo nie boli go brzuszek, dobrze jest w probiotyk się zaopatrzyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mojego dziecka flostrum też się sprawdził. Lekarz powiedział, że to przez to, że probiotyki poprawiają perystaltykę jelit i dzięki temu zaparcia mijają. Co ciekawe, bakterie probiotyczne poprawiają tez odporność, więc warto się nimi zainteresować.

----------


## Zawsze na czas

Doraźnie tak na szybko jakaś łagodnie przeczyszczająca herbatka (najlepiej zapytac w aptece - moze cos z senesem). A długofalowo i profilaktycznie trzeba aby dziecko piło probiotyk. Są już takie probiotyki w płynie które dodaje się do jakiegoś napoju, tak aby dodatkowo nie stresować dziecka że ma łykać jakieś tabletki, a raczej sprawić żeby smakowało. Dzięki probiotykom flora w jelitach sie poprawi i nie bedzie juz mialo problemow z zatwardzeniem a dodatkowo wzmocni swoja odpornosc.

----------


## Babcia Jasia

Probiotyki. Po prostu jeśli są zaparcia to znaczy że flora u dziecka w jego jelitach jest nie najlepsza. A aby ja odbudowac, podreperować trzeba podać dziecku do picia probiotyki. A co ro formy to kal lepiej w płynie niż w tabletach. Cos o tym wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

:Smile:  A same nie macie zaparć od tych biotyków? A chodzić - i w ogóle więcej ruchu dla dziecka?

----------


## Rzetelnie i na temat

> A same nie macie zaparć od tych biotyków? A chodzić - i w ogóle więcej ruchu dla dziecka?


Gdyby to tylko o same spacery i ruch chodziło to byłoby super. Ale ruch nie przekłada się w prostej linii na poprawę flory w jelitach. Może jednak pobudzić jelito leniwe do pracy (w zespół z dobra dieta i np. probiotykami), jednak jelito leniwe też ma odniesienia do stanu flory w jelitach. Więc koło się zatacza i wracamy do punktu wyjścia ze gdy jest dobra flora w jelitach to ani zatwardzeń ani rozwolnien nie ma. Co prawda nie tylko probiotyki na taką dolegliwość są zalecane ale również np. bardziej urozmaicona dieta w owoce, warzywa, błonnik i picie większej ilości płynów w tym wody. Probiotyki natomiast mają spowodować że zregeneruje, odbuduje się flora w jelitach i jelita zaczną lepiej pracować. Zresztą zatwardzenia np. u dzieci są niekiedy spowodowane również stresem, przyjmowaniem leków, antybiotyków więc podanie probiotyku pozytywnie wpłynie na ich organizm również i w takich przypadkach. Dlatego warto dziecku podawać do picia np. raz dziennie w przyjaznej dla niego postaci probiotyk (np. probiotyki w płynie) z jego ulubionym sokiem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## badland

jaki probiotyk się sprawdzi u niemowlęcia, wiem że wiekszość tego typu probiotyków jest w kroplach,czy podajei bezpośrednio do buzi?

----------


## raszpi

Mojemu maluszkowi daje krople multilac, bez problemu je połyka, są przyjemne w smaku, sama też je brałam i smak był ok, a jakby co to można też podać z mlekiem czy soczkiem, byle nie były za ciepłe.

----------


## Melisska

Bardzo fajnie działają czopki Eva Qu Bambini. Są skuteczne, szybkie w działaniu (ale nie przeczyszczające), nie rozleniwiają jelit. Aplikacja nie jest trudna, tak więc dziecko nie przeżywa tu stresu

----------


## Sonis

Ja zawsze zabieram czopki na urlop, bo wtedy u mojego syna akurat zaparcia pojawiają się najczęściej. Czopki rzeczywiście dobre, nie zdarzyło mi się, aby dziecko po którymś z razów gdy były stosowane skarżyło się na jakieś dolegliwości

----------


## Omega

Też pijemy multilac baby. Dla mnie dodatkowym plusem jest przechowywanie. Nie trzeba go trzymać w lodówce.  :Smile:

----------


## kaparyta

Ja mam 2 latka więc nie daje Multilac baby do buzi tylko dodaję codziennie do soczku. Stosujemy akurat teraz profilaktycznie, więc planuje podawać przez około tydzień. Sama też chętnie biorę, bo jednak wspieranie flory bakteryjnej jest dla mnie ważne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podaję mojej córce flostrum plus, to probiotyk, który dobrze wpływa na jelita oraz odporność. Odkąd mała to przyjmuje nie ma problemów z zaparciami i bieunkami, a także ma lepszą odporność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też od niedawna podaję flostrum plus, zaczęłam podawać to dzieciom na odporność, ale zauważyłam też, że od tej pory ani córka ani syn nie mjaą już też problemów z brzuszkiem, a wcześniej zdarzały się biegunki i zaparcia.

----------


## Okssanka

Czopki Eva Qu Bambini są okej. Bardzo dobre skuteczne, takie które bez obaw można podać dziecku. Tu bezpieczeństwo jest bardzo ważne, każda matka przecież nie chce zaszkodzić swojemu dziecku

----------


## Hannawaka

Niektóre z czopków mogą działać nieporządanie, np. powodować ból żołądka, silny nacisk, a więc efekt wypróżnienia. I to dla dziecka komfortowe po prostu nie jest. Lepiej więc poczytać trochę, zapytać pediatrę, co poleca, aby w takich kryzysowych momentach się pozbyć zaparcia

----------


## Klarkowska

> Niektóre z czopków mogą działać nieporządanie, np. powodować ból żołądka, silny nacisk, a więc efekt wypróżnienia. I to dla dziecka komfortowe po prostu nie jest. Lepiej więc poczytać trochę, zapytać pediatrę, co poleca, aby w takich kryzysowych momentach się pozbyć zaparcia


Dlatego warto kupować czopki, które nie powodują takich działań. Eva Qu Bambini są OK. 0 problemów, w pełni bezpieczne czopki, które szybko i delikatnie działają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam brata, który jest pediatrą i on zawsze powtarza, że na zaparcia tak samo jak na biegunki, warto podawać dziecku probiotyk, więc ja mam zwykle w apteczce flostrum baby. To działa rzeczywiście bardzo szybko.

----------


## Marlena@

Tez podaję te czopki i stwierdzam że nie ma nic lepszego za zaparcia u małego dziecka. !5 minut po podaniu, synek wypróżnią się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim powinnaś zadbać o to aby w diecie małego było więcej błonnika, jakieś świeżo wyciaskane soki, pełnoziarniste pieczywo itd. Warto też włączyć jakiś probiotyk, u nas dobrze sprawdza się flostrum plus, jest w kroplach i można go dodawać do ulubonego soku

----------


## ulaszek

mi też pediatra powiedziała, że na zaparaci bardzo dobre są probiotyki, oczywiście chcę troche zmienić dietę synkowi bo te zaparcia pojawiają się zbyt często, ale oczywisćie od razu zakupiłam flostrum i podałam synkowi, probiotyk pomógł bo szybko pozbyliśmy się zaparć, warto jednak mieć pod reka sprawdzone rozwiązania na takie problemy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowane Kacper

Jest kilka sposobow na zaparcia, nie tylko u dzieci. Jednym ze skuteczniejszych jest po prostu polepszenie flory w jelitach i picie probiotyków - dla dzieci koncentrat probiotyczny joy day rodzaj owoce lasu. Dodany do soku koncentrat nie zmienia jego smaku a dziecko wypija probiotyk tak przy okazji. Dodatkowo w diecie dziecka trzeba wprowadzic wiecej blonnika z warzyw i owocow oraz zachecic dziecko aby wiecej pilo, najlepiej wody.

----------


## nadopiekunczy rodzice

Nam nie pediatra ale dietetyk poradzil aby synowi wylaczyc do diety probiotyk. Syn trenuje i czesto na zgrupowaniach, czy to dlatego ze sie stresuje czy po prostu reminiscencje wyjazdowe np. zmiana wody, jedzenia itp.powoduja u niego zatwardzenia. Dlatego teraz, rowniez na wyjazd, dajemy synowi probiotyk pod kontem sportowym czyli probiotyk sport joy day. Na razie to kilka pierwszych dni kiedy go pije ale jak sam mowi ma wrazenie ze lepiej trawi sie to co zje. A jelita zaczely intensywnej pracowac. Nie chcemy go bardziej indagowac bazujemy wiec na tym co sam nam powie. I tak dobrze ze zwrocil sie do nas z tym problemem zatwardzenia. Zobaczymy jak bedzie na kolejnym zgrupowaniu.

----------


## Izdebskka

> Tez podaję te czopki i stwierdzam że nie ma nic lepszego za zaparcia u małego dziecka. !5 minut po podaniu, synek wypróżnią się.


Racja. Czopki są moim zdaniem naprawdę bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem w sytuacji, gdy zaparcie jest już poważne i widzimy, ze dziecko się męczy. Niemniej jednak właśnie warto też dbać o to, aby profilaktyka była OK

----------


## Karinna

Zapewne doraznie na juz czopki sie sprawdza i pomoga dziecku aby juz mu pomoc. Ale pozniej trzeba dziecku pomoc w poprawie funkcjonowania jego jelit. Bo to wlasnie w stanie, jakosci flory w jelitach jest glowna przyczyna rowniez zaparc. Poza tym wiecej plynow woda, herbatka koperkowa, wprowadzenie wiekszej ilosci owacow i warzyw do diety oraz podanie do picia probioty u najlepiej takiego ktory dziecko chetnie wypije np.z sokiem czyli probiotyk w formie plynnej czyli koncentratu probiotycznego. Wszystkie te elementy na pewno spowoduja ze dziecko przeslanie miec zaparcia.

----------


## Alleksa

Tak, to wiadomo że dobre czopki są środkiem pozwalającym pozbyć się szybko zaparcia. A jak zaparcia ustępują to właśnie można zadbać o to, aby znów się nie pojawiały. Tu są faktycznie różnorodne działania

----------


## Weronika_10

Ja podaję probiotyki, a i tak synek ma często zaparcia, myślę że wypróbuje te czopki, sadzę że to najlepsze rozwiązanie bedzie.

----------


## Alleksa

Na pewno warto je mieć. Ja jestem zdania, że każdy sposób na ulżenie dziecku jest dobry. Z resztą dorośli też mają tego typu kłopoty i też chcą jak najszybciej rozwiązać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probiotyk, a dokładniej flostrum baby, to sposób, który u mojej córeczki sprawdził się najszybciej, jeśli chodzi o bolesne zaparcia. A niestety czasem się jej zdarzają. Nic przyjemnego. Ale na szczęście nie wypluwa kropli więc one i masaż brzuszka szybko dają efekt.

----------


## Urlii

Czopki odpowiednio podane i o odpowiedniej jakości, właśnie zmiękczające kupkę, pozwalające zaplanować dziecku moment wypróżnienia wg mnie zasługują na uwagę. Mam w domu i dziecku podaję w razie potrzeby i nie ma żadnych skutków ubocznych

----------


## Ammadne

Ja sporadycznie też aplikuję czopki wcześniej smarując pupę oliwką i jest ok

----------


## Mama_Natalki

Własnie zamierzam kupić jakiś preparat na zaparci dla mojej córki. Wydaje mi się, że te czopki to będzie najlepszy wybór. Raczej doustnych środków przeczyszczających bym nie podała.

----------


## Ammadne

W ogóle mi się wydaje, że środki przeczyszczające nie powinny być sprzedawane, a tym bardziej nie powinno się ich podawać dzieciom. Nie jest to efekt, który chcemy uzyskać. Lepiej zastosować coś po prostu działającego rozkurczeniowo, a nie przeczyszczeniowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u starszej córeczki pomógł mi probiotyk flostrum, który poleciła mi pani w aptece ze względu na to, że w składzie są dwa szczepy bakterii probiotycznych, więc i u młodszego synka (7 miesięcy) też daję ten probiotyk, kiedy ma zaparcia, ale też na biegunkę czy osłonkę w kuracji antybiotykami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej skonsultować to z lekarzem, on powinien dobrze doradzić. U nas na zaparcia zlecił herbatkę z kopru włoskiego a do tego flostrum, który ododajemu właśnie do tej herbatki bo to probiotyk w kropelkach. Mój mały ma 5 mieisęcy i od pewnego czasu nie ma już problemów z zaparciami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja córeczka ostatnio na wakacjach miała zaparcia, co w sumie jest dziwną sprawą, bo jak już miała jakąś dolegliwość na wakacjach, to zwykle była to biegunka. ale czy to biegunka czy zaparcia, to flostrum, czyli taki probiotyk, pomaga na obie dolegliwości i nie trzeba wcześniej wracać z urlopu  :Wink:

----------


## arkkana

Należy działać kompleksowo i przede wszystkim nie bagatelizować tematu, bo zaparcia to nic przyjemnego. Profilaktyka to raz, działanie to dwa wyżej wspomniane czopki Eva Qu wg mnie są naprawdę okej. Rozkurczają, w 10 minut dziecko spokojnie może się wypróżnić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też dobrze jest pamiętać, że wszystko zaczyna się od diety. Jeśli dziecko i cała rodzina jedzą dużo mącznych rzeczy i dużo węglowodanów, to te zaparcia mogą niestety się zdarzyć. Dlatego dieta powinna mieć sporo warzyw i owoców. No, ale jeśli już zaparcia się pojawią, to rzeczywiście probiotyki, jak flostrum są wskazane przy takich historiach.

----------


## Beata M

U mojego dziecka te czopki sprawdziły się w 100%. Szybko działają, są bezpieczne, nie przeczyszczają. Ja dodatkowo smaruję oliwką, żeby łatwiej włożyć.

----------


## Ninaszka

Smarowanie oliwką jest okej na pewno dziecko odczuwa mniej stresu. Niemniej większy stres jest wtedy, jak nie może się spokojnie wypróżnić. Czopki powinny się znajdować w domowej apteczce i być pod ręką w razie potrzeby

----------


## joszka

moje dziecko nie znosi czopków, ostatnio jak aplikowałam to synek starsznie rozpaczał na widok czopków, wiec stweirdziałm, zę nie bedę go męczyć czopkami na ostatnie zaparcia stosowaliśmy flostrum w postaci kropli, forma podania jest dużo bardziej przyjemna a synek bez problemu przyjmuje bo dodoaję do ulubionego soczku któy nie zmienia jego smaku więc mozżna spokojnie przemycić lek.

----------


## Luksa

Przede wzytskim jeśli dziecko często ma zaparcia to pewnie dostaje nieodpowiednie jedzenie. Trzeba dbać aby w jego diecie było odpowiednio dużo błonnika, dzieci teraz jedzą mało warzyw i owoców a dużo jedzenia śmieciowego. Czasami wiadomo nie wiemy co dziecko je jak jest samo, dlatego też dobrze chronić żołądek jakimś dobrym probiotykiem. Ja podaję dziecku flostrum plus, wlywa dobrze na jelita i na odporonść

----------


## firtka

ja jestem na bieżaco z tematem zaparć, synek na ostatnich wakacjach miesiąc temu miał zaparcia, zazwyczaj były problemy na wakacjach z biegunkami a nie z zapraciami a tu taka niespodzianka. Ale w sumie nie ma znacznenia czy biegunka czy zapracia bo na obie przypadłości działa probiotyk flostrum, który zawsze pakuję do wakacyjnej apteczki, tym razem też pomół nam uratować sytuacj﻿ę.

----------


## Renata B

A ja wybrałam czopki, u małego dziecka to najlepsze wyjście. Włożenie czopka nic nie boli. Czopek można zwilżyć wodą, albo oliwką i bez oporu wchodzi. Ja u siebie też na zaparcia wybieram czopki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czopki na pewno pomgają, ale bardzo ważna jest tez kwestia wieku dziecka. U mnie pięciolatek nie w życiu nie chciałby, abym mu włożyła czopek. Za to lubi smak probiotyku flostrum, więc wybieram probiotyk  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zależy ile dziecko ma lat, bo u mnie to dzieci chodzą już do szkoły  i jak miały zaparcia to podawałam im wyrób medyczny Intesta, który jest bezpieczny no i co najważniejsze to o naturalnym składzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córka też czasem miała zaparcia, w sumie próbowaliśmy różnych sposobów i pomogło podawanie błonnika, ale mała nie zawsze chciała go wypijać bo jets niedobry w smaku. Zauważyłam, że poprawiło się kiedy zaczęłam jej podawać probiotyk flostrum plus na odpornośc. TO zdecydowanie porpawiło też pracę jelit i od tej pory mała nie ma już problemów z zaparciami

----------


## mama_Kubusia

Odpowiednia ilość wypijanej wody i dieta z dużą ilością błonnika to podstawa, ale jak wystąpi zaparcie to należy jak najszybciej się z nim uporać. Przetrzymywanie kupy, ma dużo negatywnych konsekwencji, czopki wtedy są niezastąpione.

----------


## Alladi

U mnie dzieci niestety też mają dość często zaparcia i też od razu reaguję, bo chwila zwłoki i już jest kłopot i dzień zmarnowany. Ważne, aby czopki pozwalały zaplanować moment, gdy maluch (albo starszak) zrobi kupę, a nie miały efektu przeczyszczenia

----------


## anetkab

A soczki jabłkowe coś tego typu?

----------


## rysiek301

Może lepiej skonsultować się z lekarzem, który pomoże znależć przyczynę zaparć u dziecka i dobierze odpowiednie środki.

----------


## zimerka

lekarz na pewno się przyda, ale jak potrzebujesz rozwiąznai na cito to możesz w aptece kupić flostrum, naszemu synkowi pomógł, więc mamy to przetestowane, warto też iść do lekarza i ustalić jaka jest przyczyna występujących zparć u dziecka, bo to bardzo niebezpieczne.

----------


## star

No właśnie U nas podobnie było i bez wizyty u lekarza się nie obeszło. Całe szczęście mamy świetnego pediatrę dr Artura  Luty z Lublina, który ma mega podejście do dzieci i zaraz okazało się co mojemu synkowi dolega. Naprawdę doskonały lekarz, polecam serdecznie  :Smile: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czopki na pewno pomgają, ale bardzo ważna jest tez kwestia wieku dziecka. U mnie pięciolatek nie w życiu nie chciałby, abym mu włożyła czopek. Za to lubi smak probiotyku flostrum, więc wybieram probiotyk


, 

stosowałam czopki i córki kiedy była maleńka, potem jakoś nie było potrzeby, przyszedł czas jakiegoś mocnego zaparcia, miała właśnie ok 5 lat, zastosowałąm czopki  evaqu bambini e na zaparcia, i fakt początkowo truydno mi było przekonać córke do aplikacji czopka, rozbawiła mnie kiedy juz udało mi się namówić ją do założenia czopka pytaniem, kiedy go teraz wyjmę, na szczęście szybki efekt działania czopka i ulga z tym związana jakoś przekonała ją i przy kolejnych razach było już bez problemowo.

----------


## jeterka

I co się okazało, co dolegało Twojemu synkowi? A zapobiegawczo kupowaliście w aptece ten flostrum, naszemu synkowi bardzo pomógł jak miał zaparcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie tylko na zaparcia chyba pomaga. Generalnie na odpornosć, ale i na funckjonowanei calego organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę, że większość mam wybiera czopki, ja się zastanawiam nad kupnem czegoś skutecznego i chyba też je wybiorę.

----------


## rysiek301

Czopki doraźnie mogą pomóc, lecz jesli zaparcia występują częściej, to należy dojść przyczyny.

----------


## Ola M

Ja kilka razy podałam czopki Evaqu bambini, szybko się je wkłada, na wypróżnienie u dziecka czekałam kilka - kilkanaście minut. Uważam że czopki są skuteczne i równocześnie bezpieczne.

----------


## awelka

ja na zaparcia córce kupowałam w aptece probiotyk flostrum, pomogło córce bardzo szybko pozbyć się zaparć, z którymi długo się męczyła, takie rozwiązanie zaporonowała mi farmaceutka i rzeczywiście udało się zwalczyć dzięki temu zaparcia które męczyły córkę. Poza tym co istotne probiotyk flostrum ma bezpieczny i prosty skład bo w składzie są tylko 2 szczepy bakterii no i plusem jest kroplekowa forma podania probiotyku.

----------


## Kasjo155

na pewno coś naturalnego

----------


## Józef

Jakiś czas temu miałem poważne zaparcia. Stosowałem różne domowe sposoby, ale nic mnie pomagało. Skuteczną pomoc udzieliła mi dr Barbara Woźniak-Stolarska. Polecam tę panią gastrolog.

----------


## MartaKF

Polecam świetnego pediatrę w przychodni U LEKARZY. To nowoczesny i dobrze wyposażony ośrodek, a lekarze są bardzo kompetentni.

----------

